# Liste des nouveaux messages



## baron (20 Avril 2020)

Bonjour, 

_In illo tempore_, lorsque je parcourais rétrospectivement la liste des nouveaux messages parus sur le forum (http://forums.macg.co/find-new/posts) venait un moment où s'affichait une petite ligne disant en substance (en français, puis après la dernière refonte des forums, en anglais) : ces messages ont été postés avant votre dernière visite mais il se peut que vous ne les ayez pas lus. 
A présent, elle n'apparaît plus jamais. C'était pourtant bien commode… 

Se peut-il que ce soit lié à un changement dans la gestion des cookies ? Y a-t-il moyen de retrouver cette mention ? 

J'utilise Firefox v.48 et Snow Leopard, sans bloqueur de pub.


----------



## Anthony (20 Avril 2020)

baron a dit:


> Se peut-il que ce soit lié à un changement dans la gestion des cookies ? Y a-t-il moyen de retrouver cette mention ?



J’utilisais beaucoup la page « Quoi de neuf ? » avec l'ancien thème sous Xenforo 2, et je me souviens bien de cette mention. Je ne l'utilise presque plus avec le nouveau thème sous Xenforo. Je ne sais donc pas si elle a disparu avec la mise en place du nouveau thème, ou avec une mise à jour récente de Xenforo. Une chose est sûre : je ne trouve aucune option pour la rétablir, et aucune mention de son existence dans le code de la page « Quoi de neuf ? ».


----------



## Franz59 (20 Avril 2020)

Idem et je le déplore également


----------



## baron (20 Avril 2020)

Merci *Anthony*. Du coup, je ne chercherai plus en vain, et je ferai l'effort de mémoire requis…


----------



## baron (19 Mai 2020)

Anthony a dit:


> Une chose est sûre : je ne trouve aucune option pour la rétablir, et aucune mention de son existence dans le code de la page « Quoi de neuf ? ».


C'est revenu ! 

Merci !


----------



## Anthony (19 Mai 2020)

baron a dit:


> C'est revenu !
> 
> Merci !



La magie des mises à jour de Xenforo.


----------



## Franz59 (19 Mai 2020)




----------

